# Carvable Foam Pumpkins



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, It's drizzling outside and I'm waiting for my latex to dry so I decided to carve my foam pumpkin that I bought at Big Lots this year.

(Reminder, next time do it outside!!! That foam is just like static cling, sticks to everything and almost impossible to vacuum. Foam sticks nicely to the outside hose of the vacuum.)

Here's a couple pics, not great ones but if you look closely in the first pic. you can see a cat's face in the background on the left. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Foam Pumpkin/?action=view&current=P1230014.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Foam Pumpkin/?action=view&current=P1230016.jpg


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

nice, they look great!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You carved hamster pumpkins? They're nice.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like hamsters! Very cute pumpkins BC!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hamsters????? LOL

Well it was supposed to be two rats on the front of the pumpkin and a cat face on the back of the pumpkin. When the candle is lit the cat makes a reflection making it look like it's ready to pounce on the rats.


----------

